# Damn this really sucks



## daggerem (Mar 26, 2018)

im so disappointed in myself just 6 months ago i was able to drive around town and meet my friends and i had a job all with dp and dr. Now i cant even drive 3 minutes to get my haircut even if my mom drives me it feels impossible i havent left the house in so long like i hate this shit with a passion like it feels as the more i try and forget about it now the more numb and detached i feel i dont how to got about this. should i start taking small steps or one leap idk what to do. im on meds btw citophalm 20mg


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## InV (Dec 31, 2017)

I also have problems leaving my house. It´s a nightmare.

Small steps.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But do you guys feel better at home?


----------

